# Выбор аккордеона: Stella или Сaprice?



## _Scandalli_ (16 Авг 2012)

Надо аккордеон три четверти, что лучше взять? На концертах поиграть. Обычно играю "Карусели" или "Упрямую овцу". ?


----------

